# Team Barloworld 928 SL



## ipaul (Feb 16, 2004)

Hi, I'm considering purchasing a 2008 928 sl and not sure on which color to go with. I recently noticed that the Barloworld color scheme is available but had two questions to anyone who may know the answer. 
First, does the "barloworld" graphic come off? is it a sticker or clear coated over? Second, the photo on the bianchi site (2009) lists the frame as 2008, but the fork appears to be the newer hoc style. Is this really a 2009 frame that was listed in 2008?

thanks
Paul


----------



## os72 (Nov 3, 2005)

Hi! I would think that the Barloworld graphic is under clearcoat (but not sure).
If you compare the 2008 and 2009 models there are no direct visible differences. They (Bianchi) say that they have developed the carbon fibres and so on and everything is stronger and lighter. I think they have only changed the paint scheme and called it a new snappy name (Super Leggera). Maybe I just want to believe this since I have the 2008 model and don't want to change...

OS72


----------

